# HTS aluminium or GK pocket poacher super grip



## cops007

Hi all
Noob hear,
Back into slingshots after recently buying a Barnett Diablo,but now sold as didn't like the arm rest and the large size etc. 
am looking to buy the hathcock target sniper aluminium small with universal tips for hunting squirrel. I'll be using 9.5mm steel balls,but have no knowledge of fitting bands or tubes,the pocket poacher comes with bands fitted,does anyone know what is supplied/fitted with the HTS?
I'm going to buy a set of tubes (theraband blue) as an added option to see which feels better. Would appreciate any recommendations/help on either of these slingshots and possible setup please?
Cheers


----------



## wickerman

Hi welcome to the forum.

As to your question i personally haven't shot either,both are made by people that know what they are doing so you will get a high quality item.

My suggestion would be to buy a couple of the basic models to try them out and spend some money on a rotary cutter cutting mat and some theraband gold and some tubes.

This is loads of videos on how to cut and fit your own bands and tubes.

Touching on the hunting side of things by what you say in your question i am guessing you are fairly new to slingshots and my concern would be that accuracy might be an issue.

To finish i would like to wish you all the best whatever you decide.

Wickerman.


----------



## treefork

I'm a big fan of the small HTS fitted with thera band gold flat tapers . Flats are best on the HTS ! Very deadly accurate . For hunting a larger ammo is recommended depending on what your hunting . Half inch steel or .44 cal lead usually . Check out the hunting forum for more info and ideas .

WELCOME TO THE FORUM


----------



## cops007

Thank you for the replies 
Sorry,I should of said for hunting ONLY and if I can take a kill shot efficiently.
I'm 47 now,but used to be a lethal shot many years ago so fingers crossed I've not lost my touch ????
I've been trawling YouTube regarding band tying so will buy some extra sets for now and give it a try and will try the gold and possibly black. 
If anyone on here actually makes band sets then I'm happy to use your services. 
Hey,great site too


----------



## cops007

Out of curiosity guys,how are tubes fitted to the HTS,singles and doubles fit?


----------



## treefork

cops007 said:


> Out of curiosity guys,how are tubes fitted to the HTS,singles and doubles fit?


Singles and doubles can be attached in the same manner as flats . Wrapped and tucked with a section of latex strip .


----------



## cops007

Last question sorry,on average,how much longer do tubes last over bands?


----------



## cops007

Can tubes be fitted successfully to the HTS and how if possible?


----------



## cops007

Well it's a change of mind,Ive now ordered a viper from the great Martin Whippet to use tubes,great guy and very helpful,will get pics up when its received guys ;-)


----------



## treefork

cops007 said:


> Can tubes be fitted successfully to the HTS and how if possible?


Post #6 of this thread your question was answered . It's really that simple .


----------



## cops007

Sorry mate,missed that reply ;-)


----------



## monkeyboab

What colours/materials did you choose?


----------



## cops007

Toxic green G10


----------



## cops007

Toxic green G10


----------



## monkeyboab

Nice!


----------



## cops007

Looking forward to getting it to be honest,HTS maybe at a later date ;-)


----------



## monkeyboab

I've got a poly one the larger size but never really got on with it.


----------



## cops007

Was it the size or shape,my mate is wanting the smaller one in aluminum,but never seen one never mind shot one?


----------



## monkeyboab

I don't know its too big so that doesn't help with the shape either, I got a seal sniper at the same time and I shoot it pretty well.


----------



## cops007

Yeah I've also looked at that too mate!


----------



## monkeyboab

Its a nice frame, think if i was getting another id go for the Alu one or a G10, the poly is a bit roughly finished but you get what you pay for and its a good way to try one of Bills frames.


----------



## cops007

HI
So the seal was a better frame than the hathcock?
I've just ordered a viper from Martin whippet tube shooter,but still pondering on the hathcock lol,it's difficult when you can't get to hold the frame before purchase and am spending hours on the web reviewing different makes,but the pocket predators are my ideal size etc!


----------



## monkeyboab

cops007 said:


> HI
> So the seal was a better frame than the hathcock?
> I've just ordered a viper from Martin whippet tube shooter,but still pondering on the hathcock lol,it's difficult when you can't get to hold the frame before purchase and am spending hours on the web reviewing different makes,but the pocket predators are my ideal size etc!


For me yes but everyone is different and many people swear by the HTS. You need to experiment to see what works for you and what you are comfortable shooting. Ive been talking with Martin and will be ordering one of his slings come this next pay day I don't think you"ll go wrong with that his work looks great. You could always try making frames to fit your own had with either ply or the likes of polymorph. Ive been shooting this today it fits my hand perfectly, its tough, cost me pennies and is accurate. Best of it is if i get bored with it I just put it in a pan of hot water and melt it into something else 

I think you've made a good choice with the Martin Whippet viper I hope it fits you well, don't be afraid to try out different slings you can always sell or trade them if they don't work out.


----------



## cops007

Hey that looks cool,I like the sights mate!!
Yeah the viper looks great and Martin is very very helpful,very nice fella in fact. It's my first tube shooter,so need to give it a go


----------



## monkeyboab

Thanks. I almost exclusively shoot tubes TTF now. It just works for me. I hope you find it does for you.


----------



## cops007

I've not a clue about the tubes out these days,been trying to get reviews on different dankung tubes,but there's so much variation in singles/doubles/and which strength i.e. 2055's,1842's etc,it's mind boggling lol!!


----------



## monkeyboab

Read over the tube and band threads. I use mostly double 2040 or 1842 for target and practice. I wouldn't use 2040 to hunt with id go for the 1842 or up it to 1745 but whatever you choose to use make sure your accurate with that set up and weight of draw. Match the tubes to your ammo. I shoot 10mm ceramic balls a lot so i use 2040 mostly at 10 meters due to the light ammo. This still penetrates both sides of a can. Anyway don't want to clog up your thread, read the and and tube threads and peoples set ups during videos etc. Feel free to pm.


----------



## cops007

Thank you for the tips,I only usually use 9.5 steel so will see what reviews/opinions are on suitables etc
Thanks again


----------



## monkeyboab

cops007 said:


> Thank you for the tips,I only usually use 9.5 steel so will see what reviews/opinions are on suitables etc
> Thanks aga


Your welcome. I'd go with 1842s for 9.5mm steel they are a nice balance between speed and draw weight thats just my 20 cents. Tubes are cheap


----------



## cops007

Singles or download mate?


----------



## cops007

Download??? Predictive txt lol meant to put singles or doubles lol?


----------



## monkeyboab

Doubles TTF


----------



## JediMike

FWIW I have the Cub Scout, a smaller cousin of the HTS, lighter in polycarbonate (not necessarily a good thing since I hear most people love the weight of the full HTS), but I heard the HTS is pretty big, so is hard work to hold for marathon shooting sessions (I'm more of a target shooting guy ATM).

That said I love the Cub Scout, it's a beautiful, intuitive frame to shoot, and the band attachment system is the business, change a set of bands in the field in two minutes flat, no tools, like all Bills' frames has a beautiful clear sight picture for TTF.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Bill Hays, the designer of the Hathcock line of slingshots, can tell you all about it. The aluminum model I think is made in England by Milbro with Bill's concession...they worked a deal. Perhaps you might want to get a non metallic model from Bill first, much less expensive and basically the same thing only in fiber reinforced plastic composite or other material upon request, but strong.
www.pocketpreditor.com

If you have one synthetic and one Al you'd have it all! That design is the most copied I think, if not the most copied it's sure in the top few...tells you something about the popularity, right?

Aluminum absorbs heat very well, i.e. it feels cold. On cold days such as hunting seasons usually are, in the Fall especially late Fall AND in northern parts of Europe or northern USA and Canada, your hands may be happier with a poly frame if shooting bare handed, instead of a metallic...just some things perhaps to consider.
I would encourage owners of aluminum frames to contribute to this thread especially if owning an Al HTS. I had an Al frame once, I used gloves with it in colder months. That was no problem, just saying. I used gloves when hunting with fire arms as well of course...so gloves are not a liability at all given the glove type is apt for the job and allows a good fit of the frame to the hand.

Off topic - rubber doesn't contact as well in cold as warm, dunno your knowledge level here so this may be a rerun for you... so when it's really cold don't expect the same performance as would be had on a warm day.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

I tried cable ties for a sight, worked well too. Install, cut to length for given range or cut for the longest range and guesstimate for shorter ranges. Pumpkin on the post sight picture. As long as your anchor point is unchanging a sight works fine - goes without saying - at least the windage is on target for various ranges.

Most don't use sights at all. I don't now days but did...may give it a try again just to do it.


----------



## cops007

Does anyone know if the attachment system fits on the smaller HTS aluminum model?


----------



## cops007

Anyone?


----------



## JediMike

Dude just hit up the website and ask Bill, even tell him what you're looking to do and he might have a reccommendation.


----------



## cops007

Thanks ;-)


----------



## Slingshot Silas

Hey Cops007,

The HTS, (in my opinion can't be beat with a *stick!--ha,ha, get it? a stick!) * Man, I crack me up! :rolling: LOL.

I have a HTS clone I made from 2 pieces of outdoor decking material Gorilla Glued together back to back. Modded to better fit my smaller hand, and that baby shoots a treat! Pre-drilled all the holes for lanyard, and fork holes, or any other attachment method you choose. It worked out better for me to drill the holes while the "blank" was still flat. Cut mine out using miter saw to saw away the bulk of material around the fork and handle--Very Quick!, forstner bits in drill press for finger scallop holes, hole saw for fork, sanding spindles to get the shape to the final shape. Then I used a router with a pilot bearing on a round-over bit to contour the outside and inside area of the fork. Mine is ambidextrous, and can be shot left or right handed by reversing the bands. Check this out on a scrap from the cut-offs, or a comparably thick piece of wood to figure how much rounding you want. Make it fit *YOUR* hand. Mine is dark grey with some lighter grey striping running vertically on the faces, and I think it is badd-a$$$! Especially since* I* made it!

There is so much information available here, that it can be overwhelming in the beginning. I can practically guarantee you will find all the information you are seeking, and the guys on here are generous, kind, and helpful.

Go to the *Build Direct website*, and you can order *"free samples"* of wood, composite synthetic, and bamboo for flooring, and outdoor decking materials. These appear to be extremely strong materials, and are as easy to work as wood, (or in some cases, easier). They ship super quick. I ordered some early in the week, and it arrived two days later via FedEx. *FREE! FREE! FREE!*

Welcome aboard, Buddy,

Enjoy the ride!

Steve AKA SSS AKA Slingshot Silas



monkeyboab said:


> For me yes but everyone is different and many people swear by the HTS. You need to experiment to see what works for you and what you are comfortable shooting. Ive been talking with Martin and will be ordering one of his slings come this next pay day I don't think you"ll go wrong with that his work looks great. You could always try making frames to fit your own had with either ply or the likes of polymorph. Ive been shooting this today it fits my hand perfectly, its tough, cost me pennies and is accurate. Best of it is if i get bored with it I just put it in a pan of hot water and melt it into something else


Hey Monkeyboab,

I dig that polymorph frame, like a bunch. Any construction pix or vids available. That thing looks super cool!

Ya' done gooood on that baby, and I like very much.

Keep on slingin'.

SSS

:woot: :woot:


----------



## monkeyboab

Thanks SSS, I don't but I'll maybe do one of the next frame I make with it. Its quite simple to work with but hard to get a perfect finish. You'll still be able to make strong perfectly useable slingshots though. I just start out with a rough shape in mind and see how it feels. This one was to be a TTF ball in tube shooter for something a bit different. The others I have made have mostly been OTT and TTF wrap n tuck numbers.

Here is one I've been messing with today. Not sure what way I'm gonna band or tube it, thinking para tabs OTT.


----------

